# Turbo Hawk



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

anybody shot it yet? It just got released last night on the hoyt site. :mg:
It looks awesome. its lighter than the alphamax:mg: I cant wait to shoot one!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I looked at one in yankton. It balances pretty well and drew pretty smooth. It is a good intermediate bow.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

It looks like a pretty good mid-end bow. There is no way that it compares to the Katera, but for the money it is not bad.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Im not much of a fan of the Reflex-esque bows, they just arent as refined as the rest of the Hoyt line. Having said that I shot the Powerhawk (i think) and it was really decent for the money.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I looked at them today. They are not bad.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

I am pumped up about this bow. I am working my butt off trying to get the money to go buy one. Hey poor boy gotta shoot too. lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Yesterday i looked at it on their website, seems to be an awesome bow.


----------

